# HOW TO: Run games from USB drive



## life02 (Mar 26, 2012)

So I purchased the 8 GB Nexus 7 and began to regret not getting the 16 GB version. These 1-3 GB games are killing me. I purchased The Bard's Tale (great game btw) and the TegraHD version requires 3.5 GB! I already had a USB OTG cable so I began looking for a way to store the game data on the USB drive and mount it to the data directory on the sdcard.

You will need:

Compatible USB OTG Cable
Paragon NTFS&HFS+
GScript Lite
Compatible kernel (ntfs read/write support)

I've tested this on ParanoidAndroid and SGT7 but it should work on any rom.

Note: Each game requires a game data folder on the USB drive that matches my script (or you can create your own folder and edit the script). You will also need a blank folder on the sdcard (/sdcard/android/data/GAMEFOLDER_from_Script - You have to use this folder name). Once this folder from the USB drive has been mounted to the correct position on the SDCARD, the game data will download to the USB drive.

Video: 




NTFS USB Drive STEPS:

 Plug in USB drive to Nexus 7 and unmount if the system automounts the drive (Settings - Storage - Unmount shared storage)
 Open Paragon NTFS&HFS+ and mount the USB drive using the automatic mount point setting (/storage/usbdisk).
 Open GScript Lite and run a game script to bind mount the game data folder to the sdcard.
 Enjoy your game and extra space!
 When done, unmount with Paragon NTFS&HFS+.

FAT32 USB Drive STEPS:

 Plug in USB drive to Nexus 7, it should be automounted by the system to the default location: /storage/usbdisk
 Open GScript Lite and run a game script to bind mount the game data folder to the sdcard.
 Enjoy your game and extra space!
 When done, unmount via the system: (Settings - Storage - Unmount shared storage)

Assuming your USB drive is mounted on /storage/usbdisk/ and you have created the empty game data folder on the sdcard (/sdcard/android/data/GAMEFOLDER_from_Script), the following scripts should work:

```
<br />
Script for Horn:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/Horn /sdcard/Android/obb/com.Phosphor.Horn.Paid<br />
<br />
Script for Bard's Tale:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/BardsTale /sdcard/Android/data/com.inxile.BardTale<br />
<br />
Script for Max Payne:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/MaxPayne /sdcard/Android/data/com.rockstar.maxpayne<br />
<br />
Script for Dead Trigger (gave me an error the first time opened but worked fine afterwards):<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/DeadTrigger /sdcard/Android/obb/com.madfingergames.deadtrigger<br />
<br />
Script for Shadow Gun THD:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/shadowgun /sdcard/Android/data/com.madfingergames.shadowgun_thd<br />
<br />
Script for Asphalt 7:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/Asphalt7 /sdcard/Android/obb/com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftA7HM<br />
<br />
Script for The Dark Knight Rises:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/TDKR /sdcard/Android/obb/com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftKRHM<br />
<br />
Script for Mass Effect Infiltrator:<br />
mount -o bind /storage/usbdisk/MassEffect /sdcard/Android/data/com.ea.games.meinfiltrator_na<br />
```
I'll add more scripts as time permits.


----------

